# Merry Christmas from Greece



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hello everybody.
I haven't been around much- or should I say, at all, lately because I was really busy.
I hope that things will go smoother after the holidays because I have missed you all,terribly.I visit the site late at nights or early in the morning. 
Love and kisses to every single one of you from Athens-Greece

Vivian


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

*Hronia polla kai eytyhismenos o kainourios hronos* to you!

Have a safe and happy holiday!

xoxox back at ya!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Joyeux Noel Vivan!



Hope you'll be back on Chef Talk soon. Don't work so hard, you know what they say about that don't you?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dearest Vivian,

We have all missed you.

I hope you find enough time for yourself.

I'll take this oppurtunity to wish you a very merry christmas and a peaceful new year.

AML
Brad


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Buon Natale, everyone! (Just figured I'd say it in Italian for no particular reason). Vivian, and everyone else--I wish you peace, happiness and time to reflect in the coming year.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

.....and I heard him exclaim as he rode out of sight...Happy Christmas to all and to all a good night!

Much love to you Athenaus!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dear Vivian, we wish you a joyous Christmas and a new year of health, happiness and prosperity!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

And a very merry Christmas to you, Vivian.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)




----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Happy holidays to all and I think you all are the best . My friends in food keep cooking with love and peace . These are the best ingredients offered on our world . Your friend in food , Douglas.........................


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks everybody.

We made the stuffed turkey and this year I had the crazy idea to "marinade" the bird by stuffing it- the previous night with peels of orange... they weren't exactly zest  
It was ok! I also put some orange zest in the stuffing.
None died :lol:


----------

